# Types of house construction



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

We've been looking at bungalows in Peyia and elsewhere on the internet and one nice looking one intrigues me. On one of the wall ends there's a verticle line running from top to bottom giving the appearance of two slabs making up the end wall and looks like plasterboard or pre-fab construction. 

I thought Cyprus building regs stated buildings had to be earthquake resistant and I wouldn't have thought a pre-fab would comply.

Anyone shed any light on this please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are some companies who build steel frame. Do be careful as at least two steel frame construction companies in the Paphos area have gone bust and land they built on has bank debts.

Ask the question, what is the construction method and who is the builder.


----------



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

Veronica said:


> There are some companies who build steel frame. Do be careful as at least two steel frame construction companies in the Paphos area have gone bust and land they built on has bank debts.
> 
> Ask the question, what is the construction method and who is the builder.


Thanks Veronica. 

I'm pretty sure this bungalow isn't new, in the pictures on Right Move you can see it's been freshly painted outside (the paint containers dumped at the side of the house in one picture was a bit of a giveaway) and it has some mature trees in places that wouldn't be natural.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just had a look at Rightmove and if it is the one I think it might be it looks very much the style that one of the companies I was talking about built. The grafiato finish on some of the walls is typical and looking at the whole thing it would be over 10 years old. 

just make sure that you check the type of construction and get your lawyer to do a thorough check. 

Don't let the agent talk you into using a lawyer of their choice.

Go to Kalogirou law. https://www.kalogiroulaw.com/
They always work on behalf of the buyer even if the agent takes them a lot of customers. We used them as we knew they were trustworthy. They lost us a few sales when they found problems with the properties but in the end the clients must come first. This is why we always used them where possible so that we did not inadvertently sell someone something with a problem.
At the end of the day the client always comes first.


----------



## MWilson1981 (11 mo ago)

Where should you start to build a house?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats a strange question. Can you expand on that ?


MWilson1981 said:


> Where should you start to build a house?


----------

